# Water Proof battery powered Led Strip



## Jakeellington (Oct 21, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has used these water proof battery powered led strips as under gunnel lights. Trying to keep the skiff as simple as possible. Pull start engine and a single small battery to trim tabs. Im not trying to add any more wiring or switches to the boat. I figured I would install the Led string under the gunnel in a non permanent way and have the small 3 AA battery pack and on off unit under the back floor with velcro. will have to turn on each side separately. At $20 bucks a strip it should be an inexpensive and removable solution? If anyone has experience with these lights let me know would be interested to hear any feedback. 

Not sure I can post ebay links but these are the lights.
200cm will cover an entire under gunnel side perfectly

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RGB-LED-Strip-Lights-with-Battery-Box-Waterproof-Craft-Hobby-Light-50-200CM-/181515128113?pt=US_String_Lights_Fairy_Lights&var=&hash=item2a43250d31


----------



## Jakeellington (Oct 21, 2009)

no body has any input on these?


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

Haven't done myself yet, but following your post to see how it comes out. 

Good luck!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

try this: http://www.defender.com/product3.jsp?path=-1|65136|2312540|2312547&id=763342


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

> Just wondering if anyone has used these water proof battery powered led strips as under gunnel lights. Trying to keep the skiff as simple as possible. Pull start engine and a single small battery to trim tabs. Im not trying to add any more wiring or switches to the boat. I figured I would install the Led string under the gunnel in a non permanent way and have the small 3 AA battery pack and on off unit under the back floor with velcro. will have to turn on each side separately. At $20 bucks a strip it should be an inexpensive and removable solution? If anyone has experience with these lights let me know would be interested to hear any feedback.
> 
> Not sure I can post ebay links but these are the lights.
> 200cm will cover an entire under gunnel side perfectly
> ...


I purchased a similar product from Flea Bay and have not had any problems. I actually purchased one with a remote that changes colors, had to take apart transmitting box and split and solder new wires to split the wires and led strip for each gunnel


----------

